# Control de temperatura y humedad



## eccdreded (Oct 19, 2005)

Hola amigos me gustaría saber si puedo realizar un control de temperatura y humedad (*no* sólo adquisición de datos) con un solo micro o si bien he de utilizar dos diferentes. Os agradecería que me indicarais que micros podrían ser los ideales para llevar el control a cabo. Muchas gracias por la atención


----------



## marliog (Mar 9, 2006)

hola, te cuento que estoy trabajando en un control de temperatura y humedad relativa para una incubadora electrónica para huevos de aves. hasta ahora estoy leyendo la temperatura y la humedad con los sensores LM35 y HIH3610. Todavía no he empezado a realizar el control, pero muy posiblemente lo haga con PWM; todo esto utilizando el PIC16F877 el cual me permite hacer todo lo que necesito.

Me gustaría tener información acerca de los sensores infrarrojos de temperatura, pues no tengo mucha idea de lo difícil que puede ser trabajar con esto. Agradesco la ayuda que me puedan brindar, pues para seguir con mi proyecto debo asegurarme del sensor que puedo utilizar pára la temperatura.

De lo que he hecho hasta el momento tengo simuladciones en Proteus (Isis) que me ha sido de gran ayuda para verificar el funcionamiento del PIC.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 9, 2006)

marliog dijo:
			
		

> hola, te cuento que estoy trabajando en un control de temperatura y humedad relativa para una incubadora electrónica para huevos de aves. hasta ahora estoy leyendo la temperatura y la humedad con los sensores LM35 y HIH3610. Todavía no he empezado a realizar el control, pero muy posiblemente lo haga con PWM; todo esto utilizando el PIC16F877 el cual me permite hacer todo lo que necesito.
> 
> Me gustaría tener información acerca de los sensores infrarrojos de temperatura, pues no tengo mucha idea de lo difícil que puede ser trabajar con esto. Agradesco la ayuda que me puedan brindar, pues para seguir con mi proyecto debo asegurarme del sensor que puedo utilizar pára la temperatura.
> 
> De lo que he hecho hasta el momento tengo simuladciones en Proteus (Isis) que me ha sido de gran ayuda para verificar el funcionamiento del PIC.



Es interesante su proyecto ocompañero, en una ocasión hice un detector de humedad de lo más rústico, era una tarea, debíamos hacer un proyecto innovador, así que hicimos un dispositivo que avisara cuando a una planta le falta agua. Así que nos pusimos a hacer unos costalitos llenso de sal, al entrar en contacto con el agua ocurría el fénómeno de electrólisis, mismo que provocaba el cierre de un circuito y ya la alarma y eso.

En cuanto a los Diodos IR de calor nunca había escuchado, se que la temperatura influye en la velocidad de propagación de una onda, pero hasta ahí, no se que tan preciso ocupe su sensor de temperatura pero en una ocasión compre un termistor por $10 pesos y era del tamaño de un cabello era tan sensible que creí que se habían equivocado de precio. Lastima que era tan delicado que le arranque una pata sin querer  jeje.

Respecto al medidor de humedad, se llaman higómetros si no me equivoco, yo andube buscando pero no hayé en mi ciudad de tipo electrónico , espero usted tenga mejor resultado.

Saludos y espero le vaya bien con su proyecto


----------



## marliog (Mar 24, 2006)

encontré una página de una empresa que vende esta clase de sensores, pero en Colombia creo que no se encuentran. La parte más cecana tal vez sea Mexico, sin embargo, parece que este sensor es muy fácil de trabajar y económico. la dirección es:

http://www.zytemp.com/products/moduleselectionguide.asp

Espero que alguien se anime a trabajar con ellos. Suerte!


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

Este este termo/higrometro tiene mucha resolución:
http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28018


----------

